# HP Photosmart C7200 series



## extremescenes (May 27, 2009)

How do you shut off the Fax sent & received report on a HP Photosmart C7200 All-in-One series ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Um, this isn't a Mac issue. It should be in the printer section. To stop the printer from automatically printing a report, you will have to go into the menu system of the printer it self and find the report preferences and turn it off. This is something HP all-in-ones do, regardless if they are connected to a computer or not.


----------

